# How do I stop scarfing?



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I am a week into Chi bondage and have lots of questions. My biggest one right now is how to I stop Juliet from inhaling her food? I am feeding her ZP (which I hope is good and doesn't turn out down the road to be bad) and she literally chokes herself at feedings because she is eating so fast. You would think it was puppy crack. I break each piece up into fourths because she is so tiny (7 wks old and about a pound.) Any ideas would be helpful.

Thanks in advance,

Amy


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Z/P is a great food.My Sheltie is like that,i got a bowl with small poles bits in it so he has to go round the poles to get the food.Some people put a ball in the dish


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Michele,

Can you post a pic of the bowl so I can wrap what's left of my brain around it? Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Amazon.co.uk: dog feeding bowls
Here it is on Amazon, slow feeder


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks so much!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I used to turn the food bowl upside down adn feed on the bottomside... or they make bowls just for that issue


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

I think I am going to have to do the poor man's method - feed the little stinker one piece at a time. Can y'all help me figure out how much I should be feeding her? I think I'm giving her enough but maybe that's the problem. She is one pound and I am feeding ZP lamb "jerky". In case I'm way off, I'm gonna see what y'all suggest - thanks in advance.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

try a Google search for
DOG BOLTING FOOD

there is alot of information


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Just put a tennis ball in her food dish with the food around it. She has to slow down to get it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you add water to the ZP? That seems to slow them some and it helps with digestion. Mine all inhale it as well. I'd really avoid hand feeding. THAT will cause you issues later on.

Since she is a puppy you would double her feedings. My ZP booklet says that a 2.2 lb. dog should get 1/3 of a scoop daily. So, since she is 1 pound (and you would double that in regard to her feeding), it would seem that she would get a bit less than 1/3 scoop daily. I would break that up into 3-4 feedings given her age. 

Have you considered puppy formula as a supplement as well?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If I have one that eats too quickly I just spread their meal out on a cookie sheet. They have to pick each piece up; no more inhaling


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks all for the input. I was pretty darn close on the food (maybe a tad heavy - 4 kibble thingys or so). Will try the tennis ball. Why would she need a puppy formula? I am confuzzed. I thought you could just increase the amount of caloric intake with a good quality food. Of course, I have been out of the dog game for 14 or so years and it is worlds different now in terms of foods, etc. My head is spinning...


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I add water to the Ziwipeak, enough so that the food is completely covered with water. That slows my dog down and the extra moisture from the water helps kep him from choking.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

gravymommy said:


> Thanks all for the input. I was pretty darn close on the food (maybe a tad heavy - 4 kibble thingys or so). Will try the tennis ball. Why would she need a puppy formula? I am confuzzed. I thought you could just increase the amount of caloric intake with a good quality food. Of course, I have been out of the dog game for 14 or so years and it is worlds different now in terms of foods, etc. My head is spinning...


I'm probably over cautious but I would supplement with a puppy milk formula-even if it is what I poured over the ZP instead of warm water for a couple of weeks. I would do it because of her age. She should still be with mama and littermates at 7 weeks. I got Hope too soon at 9 weeks. I now know that puppies should stay at the breeder until 10-12 weeks-or longer. I did not know that prior but wish I had.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks Jesuschick. I didn't know they should stay that long either when I got her at 6 weeks (yikes.) I will get some and marinade the ZP in it. More questions to follow, especially about her coloring, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

What about trying a Clix pyramid? It's a fun puzzle sort of feeding method. You should google it and see if it would be good for you.


----------

